# 600EX-RT and Wattseconds - rating?



## KimH (Oct 14, 2012)

I am the happy owner of a few of the 600Ex-RT and an ST-E3-RT.

My wife keeps buggin me that there is not enough light in these "pocket-flashes" (her term) to do some serious portraits.

I beg to differ that this is of any importance, especially as I/we now use the 5DIII with a 100 Macro 2.8.

BUT...

When i read that a monolight Elinchrom offers HUNDREDS of Ws when required, i wonder what a similar Ws-rating would be for the 600ex.

It's probably closer to a 60 watt bulb than a supertrooper. 

Does anyone know?

KimH


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 14, 2012)

Guide number is not directly comparable to Watt seconds for several reasons, but a reasonable approximation of the 600's output is 60-80 Ws (obviously far short of a monolight).


----------



## KimH (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi NA

Knew the GN part - no questions there, thanks for the estimate on Ws

KimH


----------

